#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Alguém sabe como fazer o microsoft access se comunicar com Microtik?

## RAIJE

Bom dia a todos estou desenvolvendo um sistema pra gerar cartões pré-pago, está praticamente pronto, ele está gerando os user, senhas, profiles e time de conexão só está somente gerando o script para para ser colado no new terminal, gostaria de enviar direo ao microtik e não estou conseguindo, se alguém puder me ajudar agradeço

----------

